# 2nd thread..new roof cost help



## ladyhef

Hi all, 

I bought a 42m2 mid-terrace property in the mafra district November 2013. It is between mafra and Torres vedras, 20 miles from ericeira beach and 30 mins from lisbon. 

Almost the entire roof has collapsed bar the main beam, which needs removing and replacing. The house is currently cluttered with the fallen roof and the old walls and mezzanine (partially collapsed). This rubble and old wood needs removing and disposing of. I was planning to do this myself but am now working on a long contract.. because of the particularly wet winter the wood has rotten and is quite soft. I have had two roofer/building contractors look at the house so far and am awaiting quotes. I was really hoping someone could help me understand if the proposals I receive are reasonable 

The quote will be for: 

-removal of old rubble/wood and old supporting beam
-Complete new roof including all beams, tiles, roofmate insulation (and other material to prevent condensation?) And 4 Velux Windows approx 80x110cm

The inside of the roof can be left unfinished as at this point to house will be one big empty cube and later it can be finished with plaster board etc. I do not want the edge of the roof to be finished traditionally, which I'm told can take extra days or even a week!

I need the quote to have all materials and labour involved, including scaffolding hire if necessary and tax. I don't want any nasty surprises 

Any suggestions, comments, recommendations and estimates would be massively appreciated! I am finding it difficult to find a Portuguese builder who speaks well enough English. On a good quote/project relationship I would ideally want this builder to continue to help complete the rest of the build 

Many thanks in advance for your interest and/or help,

Heather


----------



## canoeman

You/builders reguire a licence from Camara, maybe worth considering going the extra and have a concrete raftered, foam insulation blocks rather than clay or cement concrete roof, structural survey reguired.

Not sure what you mean by " I do not want the edge of the roof to be finished traditionally" overhangs here serve a dual purpose supply some shade to building and move sometimes high volume of rain away, think carefully plus if mid terrace will look odd against neighbouring properties

When you receive estimates you need to get translated then check what's included or not, afraid theres no straight answer to price every job is different


----------



## ladyhef

Thanks for your response!  I have been advised by my estate agent, solicitor, bank manager (don't ask) and the two builders that I do not require a licence for this.. they specified the roof and the back if the house particularly but I would need one for the front facade.. I hope this is the case but if you have any suggestions to why you think I need one I'd be grateful to hear (don't want to get caught out!  ) one neighbour is only a bungalow that does not reach my roof and the other side is a garage/storage building...it has an old roof so I want a small divider built in between in case anything happens their side I am not liable! Again thank you for your help! Any suggestions on numeration?? Even descluding the velux would help immensely


----------



## canoeman

It's not a Licence as in planning permission but a licence to do work, in 3 Camaras I've lived this has been a requirement and the roofing licence is often used to cover a multitude of things.

Afraid not as any estimate will depend on area, materials etc, I'd suggest that if not going for a concrete roof then you use the more expensive chestnut and have all timbers treated, yes it pushes up price but how often do you want to repair roof?


----------



## travelling-man

I'd never heard of Velux windows and had to Google them but from what I saw, they appear to be metal windows?

My advice would be if you're having new windows, you go for PVC ones rather than metal ones.

We have aluminium double glazed units in out main house and PVC ones in our converted barn and the PVC are much more efficient & easier to live with and came with a 10 year guarantee rather than the 2 years the aluminium ones had. - And prices are similar.

Also opt to have plenty of insulation in your roof!

As C/M says, go for a concrete roof if you can and if not, then go for chestnut and treat everything properly. 

The other option is gum poles and they'll be OK if properly seasoned & treated beforehand and if they don't get wet but if not properly seasoned/treated or of they get wet, then you're going to have headaches further down the line.


----------



## canoeman

TM Velux will take weather conditions here, and don't suffer with same issues that ali windows do, should have blinds fitted especially if in direction of sun travel and as you say if roof area to be used for accommodation high insulation imperative to keep out heat and keep warm otherwise a total waste as no one would want to be in them.

Gum poles= eucalyptus


----------



## travelling-man

canoeman said:


> TM Velux will take weather conditions here, and don't suffer with same issues that ali windows do, should have blinds fitted especially if in direction of sun travel and as you say if roof area to be used for accommodation high insulation imperative to keep out heat and keep warm otherwise a total waste as no one would want to be in them.
> 
> *Gum poles= eucalyptus*


Thanks for that....... I must have been in African mode when I posted! LOL

Am I right in assuming the Velux windows are aluminium and if so, do they have thermal breaks in?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

If you manage to get quotes try and have it with a breakdown of material then you can compare these prices, you are unlikely to get anyone to give a figure without looking at the site. If having skylight/velux windows the roof structure and hence it's price will be different as there will need to be unobstructed structural openings. If opting for traditional wood structure beware of insulation which does nor "breathe" as trapping moisture within the wooden structure will causes it to rot where as low moisture will kill off wood boring incests. Also if the wood is dip treated beforehand it, particularly with hard wood, the treatment doesn,t penetrate into the beam much so where it's has subsequent been cut, often where it overhangs outside, there is no protection. It helps to have it treated when the roof is finished but the insulation has not been fitted. I am sure you know the priority is to have a dry shell to stop the rest of the building suffering from water damage.


----------



## MrBife

If you are mid terrace then you shouldn't vary the roof line and will have to respect the same lines and levels. Without seeing the shape of the roof its hard to actually understand how you can replace your section of the roof and maintain a waterproof joint with the neighbours ?

Roof Mate is good stuff but one sheet of it is not enough. Ideally you should aim for 8cm thickness of it as the majority of heat transfer is going to be through the roof in a terraced property.

The payback time on extra insulation is very quick.

Beware of doing anything that affects the possible resale value should you ever wish to.

Velux windows are an excellent choice but make sure you get heat reflective glass and blinds or there will be substantial heat gain especially on a south facing elevation.


----------



## canoeman

travelling-man said:


> Thanks for that....... I must have been in African mode when I posted! LOL
> 
> Am I right in assuming the Velux windows are aluminium and if so, do they have thermal breaks in?


There construction, installation provides thermal breaks rather than as in windows where the inner & outer frame requires a break

This might explain better


----------



## travelling-man

There are also other roof options now that might be worth considering. 

One is pressure treated Swedish laminate pine and another is lightweight galvanised steel joists and aluminium/foam sandwich roof panels....... we used the former in our barn rebuild for the vaulted ceilings and the latter for our garage.


----------



## Ron031

U think it would be best if you consult a roofing expert for repairing the damages.

I had mine fixed almost a decade ago and it still in good condition up until now.

Get more info


----------

